# Simple Question Tilapia



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

Will 4-6 inch blue tilapia spawn?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

yes if temps are warm enough, useable substrate, and have both sexes of course.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> yes if temps are warm enough, useable substrate, and have both sexes of course.



We have some substrate, limestone I put in early last year. The bluegills use it so I figure the tilapia will also.


----------

